# Drivers window came loose..stuck open



## sltahoe (May 22, 2003)

my gf's 2001 325i front drivers side window broke today.

She went to lower the window, then it started to creak and pop as it traveled down. 

She stopped with the window 2/3 down. She moved it back up and it moved an inch and jammed.

It is now stuck in that position.

Has this happened to anyone else?
How did you fix it?

We park outdoors, so we really really need a way to close this window before i can take it in to the dealer.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

I'm not an expert, but judging from all the other experiences around here, it is probably the famed window regulator. They are known to fail on E46 models. If you are not under warranty, I think it is a $300 fix.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Yep.. window regulator for sure. Had a bunch of these go out on my 2000 328i.

Have her hold up button while you have palms flat on each side of glass pulling up and you should be able to drag the sucker all the way up.


----------



## SlideR1 (Jun 7, 2003)

Does this mean the 2002 models still have the faulty window regulators? You'd think BMW would have redesigned them by now? Damn.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

SlideR1 said:


> *Does this mean the 2002 models still have the faulty window regulators? You'd think BMW would have redesigned them by now? Damn. *


They sure do. My car has had the right passenger regulator replaced twice. April 2002 build.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

aaahhhh....i've been hit by this problem last night. front passenger window jammed half open. it did finally close with some assistance. it sounded like the glass was cracking as it was moving up.

i tried moving it down an inch and i swear i thought the glass cracked with all the noise it was making. 

two days ago a friend of mine slammed the door closed as she was leaving the car. is it possible that this caused the problem?  :bawling: :tsk:  

hopefully i can get an appointment this week....i have a list of problems for them to resolve. (faulty fuel sensor/browning of passenger low beam light/fading of front license plate holder/loose gear shift knob) sigh...


----------



## blkonblk330i (May 14, 2003)

Ahhhhh yes, it's that damned window regulator again. I've replaced both driver and front passenger already.


----------

